# THREAD FOR G82 M4



## M4G82 (7 mo ago)

Hi Everyone!

New to BMW forums. Just wondering if there is an existing thread on G82 M4?
Looking to meet other owners for coffee to share modification ideas.

Thanks!
-M4G82


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

No G8x section yet on this forum


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Ridiculous, isn't it? How much time/effort does it take to put out a new section?


----------

